# Columbia Sterling approx year?



## Mikier (Mar 28, 2019)

Couldn’t resist this shed find. Columbia Sterling model was produced early 50s - mid 60s? Any ideas approx year? Too bad the chain guard is missing, but guess that’s why pants clips were invented  Any ideas re finding a chain guard ?
Thanks
Mikier


----------



## MrColumbia (Mar 31, 2019)

That head badge was used from 1961 to 1975. A serial number would be of help in narrowing the year to the exact one.


----------



## Mikier (Mar 31, 2019)

MrColumbia said:


> That head badge was used from 1961 to 1975. A serial number would be of help in narrowing the year to the exact one.



Thanks!  I’ll get you the serial number.
 I’ve seen new generic 26” bike chain guards for sale on various bike parts web sites. Any suggestions on a specific one which would best fit? Of course a used red ‘Sterling’ one would be ideal. 
Did Columbia source saddles from Schwinn? The current saddle looks very similar (red back, white front) to the one in the 1965 Comlumbia catalog, but has a ‘Schwinn Approved’ badge on the back of the saddle 
Thanks again
Michael


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 31, 2019)

I've seen the Sterling models like this in late '60s-early'70s ads.  Columbia bought the Sterling name @ the turn of the century, during the 'bike bust', when dozens of companies went under. They used Sterling before, in the '30s-'40s, different bike completely though. They also reused the Rambler name on a basically identical model as your Sterling. I'd say most any middleweight Columbia guard would fit, and that red color didn't vary too much. The early '60's models have a cool looking guard w/a fin on it. Typical seat is a two tone Mesinger, the near identical Schwinn branded one is a replacement.


----------



## Mikier (Mar 31, 2019)

MrColumbia said:


> That head badge was used from 1961 to 1975. A serial number would be of help in narrowing the year to the exact one.



Ah ha, you’re from western Mass... no wonder you’re MrColumbia


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 6, 2019)

Mikier said:


> Ah ha, you’re from western Mass... no wonder you’re MrColumbiaView attachment 973416



He worked at the factory in the '70s!


----------



## Mikier (Apr 6, 2019)

Adamtinkerer said:


> He worked at the factory in the '70s!



Wow very cool.  Portland OR Tweed Ride earlier today:


----------



## Khalessi (Jul 27, 2020)

MrColumbia said:


> That head badge was used from 1961 to 1975. A serial number would be of help in narrowing the year to the exact one.




Hi Mr Columbia. I just picked up this Cure red bike this weekend.  It’s a Columbia Centennial and also says Sterling on the side. No rust, Chrome looks brand new. Some scratches in the paint so I’m hoping tofind a way to fix those.  I can’t find the serial number on it anywhere. Do you have any idea what year it might be?   Or any other details about it?  The red/blue stripe design is a sticker and unfortunately it’s a bit torn so I might need to fix that too, if it’s possible.  I’d love your thoughts and any input about this bike.  Thanks!!


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 28, 2020)

1977 was their 100 "Centennial" anniversary.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jul 29, 2020)

Good luck with the cure; red bikes, who would have thunk; please share with others.


----------



## Khalessi (Jul 29, 2020)

MrColumbia said:


> 1977 was their 100 "Centennial" anniversary.




Thank you!  That’s helpful to know.  .  It’s definitely a cute bike. (Not cure!)   Any Suggestions for fixing the scratches and the ripped label?    There must be a way to refurbish those to new.   Thanks again!


----------

